# Make a Bait Alarm for a Spinning Reel?



## fishinfool36 (May 19, 2014)

Everybody on this forum seems to be able to make anything they set their minds to, so I'm wondering if any of you can help/show me how to build/make a bait alarm for my spinning reels? Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not trying to be a jerk, but what's wrong with a clip on bell? 

Mr. A


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I used to use a bell also. 

To keep the line secure, I would wrap a rubber band around the rod handle near where the cork ends and the rod blank begins...in other words, above the reel on the cork handle. 

Then I would insert a toothpick into the rubber band, which would be used to lightly "hold" the line with the bail open. Just open the bail and slip the lien under the toothpick.


----------

